
Magnetically Accelerated Plasmoid (MAP) Thruster (2007) [pdf] - peter_d_sherman
http://erps.spacegrant.org/uploads/images/images/iepc_articledownload_1988-2007/2007index/IEPC-2007-016.pdf
======
Gravityloss
What is the advantage compared to other electric propulsion systems?

